# Phụ nữ sau sinh và những lầm tưởng về món ăn lợi sữa - cháo móng giò



## mai lan (28/11/18)

Theo bác sĩ Nguyễn Đức Thuấn: "Ăn nhiều cháo móng giò chẳng những không có tác dụng lợi sữa mà còn là nguyên nhân gây tắc tia sữa, béo phì cho các mẹ sau sinh."

*Ám ảnh với cháo móng giò sau sinh*
Đối với bất kỳ bà mẹ sau sinh nào, việc đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu sữa mẹ cho trẻ ít nhất là trong khoảng thời gian sau tháng đầu đời là vô cùng quan trọng. Tuy nhiên, trong cuộc sống hàng ngày không ít bà mẹ “méo mặt” vì việc mất sữa và phải chọn giải pháp cho con ăn sữa ngoài thay thế.

Đồng thời với việc cho con ăn sữa ngoài, các bà mẹ vận dụng toàn bộ sự hiểu biết và kinh nghiệm của người đi trước để làm sao cho sữa về nhiều. Trong đó, việc ăn các loại cháo, bồi bổ bằng các bài thuốc nam là một lựa chọn hàng đầu.




_Sau khi sinh, nhiều bà mẹ tích cực ăn cháo móng giò để sữa về nhiều. Tuy nhiên, điều này không phải lúc nào cũng đúng. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Các bà, các mẹ cho rằng phụ nữ sau khi sinh con chỉ nên ăn cơm thịt kho, canh rau ngót... nhưng đặc biệt phải bổ sung cháo móng giò mỗi ngày để lợi sữa, giúp có nhiều sữa cho con tu ti.

*Ăn cháo móng giò: Không lợi sữa mà còn gây tắc tia sữa, béo phì cho mẹ sau sinh*
Theo Bác sĩ Nguyễn Đức Thuấn – Nguyên trưởng khoa Sản II – BV Phụ sản Trung Ương, "Ăn nhiều cháo móng giò chẳng những không có tác dụng lợi sữa mà còn là nguyên nhân gây tắc tia sữa, béo phì cho các mẹ sau sinh."

“Trong chân giò chủ yếu là mỡ, một ít collagen và nước. Nhiều người ninh cháo chân giò, nấu chân giò với đu đủ xanh để lấy nước uống nhưng thực ra nếu chúng ta uống nước, bổ sung nước từ hoa quả tươi, thực phẩm tươi sạch thì thậm chí còn nhiều dinh dưỡng hơn là việc kỳ công ninh chân giò để ăn. Cháo chân giò chỉ giải quyết vấn đề thiếu nước, mà nếu thiếu nước thì chị em có thể uống nước khoáng, nước đun sôi để nguội. Và cách tốt nhất để có nhiều sữa sau sinh là các mẹ hãy ăn uống đầy đủ, khoa học và đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng không được kiêng khem nhiều.”, bác sĩ Thuấn cho biết.

Chia sẻ về vấn đề làm sao có nhiều sữa cho con, Ths.BS Lê Thị Hải - Nguyên GĐ TT Khám tư vấn Dinh dưỡng, Viện Dinh Dưỡng QG cho biết, muốn nhiều sữa thì phải tăng cường cho con bú và phải bú đúng cách, vì động tác bú của trẻ mới có tác dụng kích thích tăng tiết sữa chứ không phải là chế độ ăn.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

